# Upgraded to Biger Drive, now recordings have corrupted sections.



## ChangedSoul (Jul 25, 2004)

I installed a larger drive in my Series 2 TiVo a few month back. I cant recall how I did it exactly, but I used some tools found online that I guess allot of people use. The upgrade went smooth as can be. I removed my old one and placed in on the shelf. I upgraded from a 40Hr to now a 360Hr. 

Problem I am having is now when watching recorded shows, a few times through out the show the recording becomes corupted and pixilated for about 10-15 seconds, and them resumes normaly.

Is this a software issue on TiVos side that is causing this, or is this the new larger drive that is causing problems? 

Any Ideas on how to resolve the problems? Thanks.


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

I have the same issue with my series 2. I tested both hard drives and they were fine (took them out and used seagate tool)

Please post if you find an answer. Mine was fine until about two months back.

Thanks


----------



## ChangedSoul (Jul 25, 2004)

When I upgraded my HD, I did not do a clean and erase everything option before I coppied the stuff over. I dont know if that made a diference. I coppied all the season pass stuff but left the actual shows un-copied. When I placed the new drive in, I had the shows listed in Now playing, but the files wre actually not present. 

Perhaps when I have time I will put the old drive back in, do the option to erase everyting, and then try the upgrade. It might take me a while to get to unless someone posts here that has did this and knows weather or not it will even make a diference.


----------



## Mike500 (Jun 29, 2004)

A complete clone and expanded restore to a new larger hard drive from the original hard drive with the season passes and actual programming is your best option. It might take 3-5 hours, but it is the easiest setup with "NO fancy footwork."

Go to: http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html Click on the link to download the msftools Series 2 boot cd file.

You will need to make a mfstools CD bootup disk. I use my Windows Vista laptop. It is so easy. Just place a blank cd-r in the cd writer. X or close out the option screen. Download and save the file to a directory in the hard drive. Run the file and create the boot image cd.

On a PC with no Windows or DOS drives, connect the original drive as a secondary master. Connect the NEW drive as a secondary master and the CD rom as a secondary slave. Make sure that each drive is correctly jumpered.

Go to the motherboard CMOS setup and auto detect the hard drives and cd roms. Exit and save. Make sure the boot CD is in the drive.

Bootup the system. Keep on hitting the enter key. At the Linux /# prompt, enter;

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hda

This will generally take from 1-4 hours depending upon drive size, ATA, CPU speed etc. In some circumstances this can take as long as 8 hours or more. Mfs Tools will provide progress readouts and results when completed (if screen goes blank before finishing simply hit the shift key to restore screen). Make sure when the command is finished that no errors were reported. When complete you can press Ctrl-Alt-Del and wait for the 'No more processes ... ' message or the system starts to reboot, then power down.

Install the drive, and you're done.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

What did you use to do the upgrade?


----------



## ChangedSoul (Jul 25, 2004)

Well I couldnt remember what I used untill Mike500's post. That was the site I was at and used thos instruction. I cannot remember which upgrade instuction I used.

I am pretty sure I used the Single Drive backup option, then I think I tried to copy the original to the new drive, but it was taking for ever long and my wife was yelling at me saying she didnt want to wait that long so I am pretty sure I stoped it there and then did the transfer to the new drive without the actuall recorded videos. Not sure where that is in the instruction off hand, but it seemd to work find for a while. Actually, after I put the new drive in and booted the TiVo, I ran the erase everything and start new because I wasnt sure if having the Titles for the recorded shows in now playing without the actual shows on the drive would mess things up.


----------



## Mike500 (Jun 29, 2004)

You don't need to do an erase. Copying onto the NEW drive will do that.


----------



## mandms7 (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm having the exact same problem and used the instructions from mfslive.org. Which hard drive did you upgrade to? I'm using a Seagate 7200.10, which is totally loud, and I want to replace it already.


----------



## Mike500 (Jun 29, 2004)

mandms7 said:


> I'm having the exact same problem and used the instructions from mfslive.org. Which hard drive did you upgrade to? I'm using a Seagate 7200.10, which is totally loud, and I want to replace it already.


I actually used a Seagate 2.5 inch 5400 rpm PATA laptop drive from Seagate. I got it at of the local Office Depot on sale for $99.99.

Since I was going to use it in the bedroom, I needed something ultra quiet. Since doing the upgrade, I only hear the fan on the TiVo. It it louder than any noise coming off of the drive. Even when the fan is off, I don't hear the drive.

Also the drive uses less than 3 watts; about 1/4 the power of a regular drive. A 5 year warranty from Seagate sealed the deal. The cable adapter was less than $5 delivered off of eBay.

Also, the internal temperature of the TiVo dropped 5 degrees.

Lower temperature and lower power consumption will really offset the extra cost of a laptop drive over the long duration.


----------



## ChangedSoul (Jul 25, 2004)

I used a Western Digital 320G 7200 rpm drive I got from BestBuy for $130.

Its not to loud. I really dont hear it much at all but I dont have it in my bedroom either.

After Christmas I am going to put the old drive back in and run on it for a while and see if the problem is still there. If not, I will try the upgrade again. This time I am going to do a copy everything over even recordings.


----------

